# Hello. What do i have exactly?



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Hello. First post here. 

I just picked up a nice little gem today for $100. Serial Number plate is stamped P826H 100428M. 

Could those that know tell me more about this machine? Age? Etc. 

I learned alot quickly about how it works today because after getting it home i changed the oil and then fired it up. As soon as i got to the bottom of the driveway the wheels stopped engaging. It seemed a roll pin broke that holds the axles together. So i figured all that out and shoved a nail thru and bent it over as a quick fix. 
This thing will get some needed TLC from me as the winter ends and i won't need it for snow and by next fall it should be all cleaned up. 

It surely is a bad ass machine. Cleared a 26 inch path in 10 to 14 inches of snow without even slowing down. And it will probably still outlast any snowblower i could buy today. 

I'm proud of my $100 purchase and would love to know more about it. 

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

JD 826 (When was it manufactured?)


New to forum. Looking at purchasing a JD 826. When was it built? Did JD build it or Ariens? Serial number is: # P826K 159210 M (says "Made in USA") Is asking $300 for it, has a new Tecumseh 8 HP, oil change, and tune up. Runs great, also cleaned carburetor. Seems like a fair price...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.

Nice score indeed... let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.
You have got yourself a great beast of a machine, heavy duty and well made.
Your machine is a John Deere built John Deere and is a 1979 model.
Post some pics when you get a chance, we love photos.

Service Manual and some other info.









John Deere 826 Snowblower Manual.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, you're going to love the older JD 826 ... I received one for free awhile back and restored it .. I also picked up a parts machine and used the taller chute for my restored unit. I also put on new XTrac snow tires, and also made my own poly skids for it. I also have obtained another one which I will be finishing and selling this year. These are such great machines.

You're going to love the slip clutch differential, which no doubt will need cleaning, and I drilled and tapped the differential case for a grease zerk.

These are a solid, high-quality beast, and they walk through anything without hesitation.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome Mjk1210. Sounds like a good find! 

Oneacer, that restoration job is beautiful


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Awesome. Thanks guys! Wow 1979. I figured 80s. But now i know. 
I was using an LT155 and a blade to plow snow here in northern Indiana and realized quickly that i was running out of room to store my snow. The search for a snowblower led me to my find. Funny thing was on the way home i saw another one listed on FB marketplace also for $100 but it's 5 hours away in marshallwtown IA. Wish it was closer so i could fix up both or use one for parts. I'll get some pics up later today. I plan to get that grease zerk in the diff asap. I was also reading about changing the fluid in the qugergearbox. ??? But that may wait until spring. Since it works now i kinda dont want to get to carried away and risk messing something up before i need it to work. 

One more question. Is there supposed to be an air filter or breather on this thing? I'm staring straight into the choke since the cover is missing. 
























It's interesting how safety has evolved over the years since this thing will leave the auger engaged whethee you're holding it or not compared to the triggers found on the new stufd. I was born in 73 so im familiar with how stuff "used to be" but kinda forgot until i saw this thing in action. Haha. I think after blasting and repaintinf i will be looking for some safety stickers.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

And yet another question. 

Is there a muffler someone recommends i can put on that 8hp tecumseh that would quiet her down a bit? The one on there doesn't seem to do much. Ear protection is definitely required while using it. 
Pics coming soon.

Thanks


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The Tecumseh flatheads are loud, that muffler looks to be in decent condition.

No air filter on snow blowers, but you will need to find or fabricate a cover (heater box).

You should be able to find one on E bay or visit a small engine repair shop, they may have one in their scrap pile, as well as a choke mechanism for a Tecumseh HM80 or 8, 9 or 10HP flat head Tecumseh, they were plentiful and it doesn't have to be from a JD machine.



















John Deere 826 1032 Snow Blower Heater Box Tecumseh HM80 HM100 Carb Cover | eBay


John Deere snowblower heater box cover from a 1032 Snow thrower.



www.ebay.com





You will need to rig up a choke mechanism (red knob) as well


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ear protection is required for operating any small engine ... I use the earmuff style ....

Your auger should be filled from the top but leave about 1 1/2 inch down from the fill hole.

You definitely want to locate a heater box for that, and should not run it without it, as it protects that area. Or make something out of tin and rivets for now. 

Your engine number, which is usually located under that electric start button, will inform you as what the original muffler was. Some were a square design, and some were rectangular. Any small engine is not really going to be quiet, and most are on the loud side .. completely normal, unless it is rusted out.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Note also, if looking for a used heater box, they came in different configurations, according to how your engine is set up. Most can be modded or tweaked to interchange with one another.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Well guys. I bit of bad news. I had fired it up and was showing the wifey. Had her grab the handle and it moved a few feet before a loud bang/clank followed by silence. You all know that that means. Yup. Blew a hole out the side of the motor and it will not be running again. 

So now i have to decide what engine to swap it with. I saw a video of a guy who put a 6.5hp predator engine from harbor freight. They have an 8 as well but it's double rhe cost. 300 vs 150. I love to have the power but is it really necessary? A new 6.5 may be more powerful than the old 8 was anyway and that thing did plenty in my use yesterday. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

That’s too bad. Was there oil in it?


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Yes. Oil was changed when i got it home yesterday before using it. And i actually showed my wife how to check the oil before ever starting it so she would know to do that if she ever needed to use it. So moments before blowing the oil was checked. Oh well.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Well that sucks.
Over revving ?
Check out the repower forum 








Re-Powering


For those who are looking to Re-Power their machine, or those looking for information therein.




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Oh cool. Thanks. I will be checking that now. Dont think it was over revved. Same speed i had it at for an hour yesterday. Full throttle but seemed to be where it should be and it was warmed up already when i turned it up. Since i cant re-create the moment i guess we won't find out. Haha. 
Thanks again for the repower forum. Already watched a couple videos to get me an idea of what's in store. Shouldn't be a big deal. Just gotta work out the details. 
I'll make a YouTube video for my channel. The ones i have seen kinda skipped some steps along the way.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Bummer on loosing the engine. My neighbor across the road from me has an 826. I heard it running badly before our recent Nor'easters and volunteered to bring it to a mechanic friend. The carb was badly corroded and mice chewed the friction disk. Seems like a well built machine.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that sucks. does the electric start at least work? if so you might be able to sell it and get some of your money back from the machine. i have seen people asking anywhere from $40-70 for a used electric start but considering a new one goes for $120 i guess it is kind of understandable. 

i would start by pulling the belt cover and removing the pulleys from the engine to see what size the crank is


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

That does suck. I would pull every useable part off the engine then try to find another at the town scrap yard or a small engine shop. Should be a Tecumseh HM80 engine.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Crazy and vmax. Just got done taking the engine off. Got the carb and electric start off of it. Poor thing had all kinds of incorrect bolts and screws all around it. After the engine came off i decided to take the transmission out. Got it apart and the gears are in GREAT shape. I'll be adding a zerk fitting and putting it back together. I recorded the disassembly of it all for a couple videos. I'll get the gear box back together soon. 

Cranskhaft is 3/4 inch. I used a prybar and a hammer to get the pully off. Surprisingly wasnt as stuck on there as i expected. 

Id love to get an engine with or use my old electric start on what i get. So that will probably influence what i get. But the 6.5 and 8hp predator engines are in the running even if i have to pull start them. (I think. The thought of pull starting in the winter makes me shudder. But a quick squirt of starting fluid would make that not as big a deal.)


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you could always add a primer to the predator if wanted or order a snowblower carb for whichever size engine you decide to go with. since most people copied honda it is generally not very hard to get a winter carb for them. i would try to go with a new OHV engine of some sort over a Tecumseh.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Pull start easy. Usually.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Ahh thats an interesting idea crazy. Never thought qbout just swapping the carb for a winter carb. I'm no expert on any of this...i just know enough to get myself in trouble. Obviously. 

Thanks Tony for the reassurance. I think if i get a pull only I'll be removing the pull starter and using my drill to turn it over. 

I'm pretty sure I'll end up with the 8hp predator. Still researching tho.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

More than half of my blowers have electric start ... I hand pull mine, and the easiest of them to pull start is the 357cc on my 30-inch Cub, as I won't even complete the first pull and it is running.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Mjk1210 said:


> Ahh thats an interesting idea crazy. Never thought qbout just swapping the carb for a winter carb. I'm no expert on any of this...i just know enough to get myself in trouble. Obviously.
> 
> Thanks Tony for the reassurance. I think if i get a pull only I'll be removing the pull starter and using my drill to turn it over.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll end up with the 8hp predator. Still researching tho.


all of my predators start on either the first or second pull even after sitting 6 months. My main snow blower has an 11hp with electric start that i never use.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

That's fantastic to hear. All stock carb and jetting i assume? Even for the cold running in winter?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Mjk1210 said:


> That's fantastic to hear. All stock carb and jetting i assume? Even for the cold running in winter?


The 11hp on the snow blower stock carb but the jet has been increased in size but i dont remember how much.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Put the predator on today. It fired up 3/4 of the way thru the first pull. I dont think ever in my life i have pulled a cord that little to have a motor start. I'm not sure i even thought it was possible. Lol
I rebuilt the diff the other say as well. Took it all apart and cleaned it. Added a zerk. It's full of lucas oil heavy duty grease now. The gears were in great shape after 40+years. 

Thanks to all the replies to this thread. Appreciate it guys


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Mjk1210, You said, the thought of pull starting in the winter makes you shudder. I, pull start all the time, no problems. Never do I use the electirc start, you will be all right.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

You are right! I guess ive been dealing with old engines and dirty carbs for so long i didnt know what i was missing!

Thanks


----------

